# Severum / Gold Saum



## Cheef (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello all, I am looking for some stocking suggestions. I have been keeping Africans in my 125 Gal (4 feet long x 2 feet deep) for about 2 years now, but I just recently moved and gave them back to the store. I want to move to SA Cichlids and my tank has been cycling for a few weeks now.

I have been leaning pretty hard towards getting a Gold Saum and my wife loves the Severums, how compatible are they? I have a lot of water to play with and I would really appreciate some stocking suggestions.

has anyone tried a Redtail Shark with either of these?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

gold saums (green terrors) are generally more aggressive than severums, who are most of the time mellow. you can always have the exception though. i have no experience with GTs. my severums are very chill in my community tank. you can always try it. get them at a small size and provide lots of hiding spots through out the tank


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i currently have a severum and a gt together in a 75, hope to move to a 125 or larger soon.
anyway, they get along great for now. my sev is a male and gt is a female, so i think that mix really helps. the sev is large and gt is smaller so he keeps her in check. he chases her occasionally, but never anything serious. she is more agressive in general but NEVER towards him. there is a definite pecking order and the severum is in charge.

if the gt was another large male, i dont know if it would work. i added the gt when she was small and he was almost a year old so thats the way i would suggest you approach. if you get a large male gt, i would think all bets are off as they can get rough, or so i hear.

i think it can work long term in a 125 with the right fish. at least i hope because if not i need to make some changes myself!

good luck.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Cheef*,

125 gallons is certainly a lot of water to play with, untill you start stocking large, aggressive South and/or Central American cichlids. Also a 4 foot tank doesn't offer a lot of territory for large cichlids, as your basically dividing the tank in half and there are two territories. Tank hieght means little to most cichlids, unless the tank is a shallow tank.

You're planning on putting a 12 inch GT and a 8/9 inch Sev into a tank that's 48 inches long and 24 inches wide. Your GT will be in a tank that is only 4 times it's body length long and 2 times it's body length wide. For the Sev it's about 5 or 6 times it's body length long.

Here's a way to visualize what I mean. Go stand in your bathroom, stand against one wall and step out 4 steps, then turn 90 degrees and take 2 steps. That space is what you have to live in. How about sharing that space with a slightly smaller cousin.

I'm not saying it can't be done, just that 4 feet isn't a lot to work with, when talking large cichlids.

A Blue acara might be a better tank mate than a GT, or if you can find them'Aequidens' sapayensis: The Gold Acara

Here's a pic of one from my LFS.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Aequidens sp. "Jenarro herrera" might be a better choice as well. Not as large growing as a GT and much better looking. I keep one with my Sevs and he gives them a trouble now and then (nothing worse than a little short chase on rare occasion) but all in all they get along well.


----------



## Cheef (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of the helpful information. I totally understand where you are coming from with the size of the GT. The problem is, in my area I don't have very much selection for nice cichlids / variety of cichlids. That being said, let's take the GT out of the equation.

What could be my options if I base my tank around the Sevs? How many could/should I stock?

Going back to my shark question, I really like the RT Sharks and if it can work with the Sevs I would like to put one in. any other tropical fish suggestions?

Also, what other (smaller) cichlids would work with the Sevs? thanks for all of the help


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

you could easily do a trio, just make sure to get all M or all F, or do a pair in the tank. also geos make good tank mates in my experiences.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Pretty much any of the more mellow species will do. I have done GTs with Sevs successfully (a 6' tank makes it a lot easier) but in your tank It's probably best to leave it out . Most of the smaller acaras will do , Ports and Blues are pretty common and smaller growing . Geos work well and even some of the smaller growing CAs can do well with them . Also talk to the folks at your LFS. Most are more than happy to order fish for you even if it's something they don't regularly stock.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> Also talk to the folks at your LFS. Most are more than happy to order fish for you even if it's something they don't regularly stock.


Great advice *Joels fish*.


----------

